# Questions about name change (legally changing surname)



## NDC (8 Sep 2011)

So I believe the RC told me I am merit listed and just waiting on a call, so everything seems good so far. I just had one question left that is not really important, but just something in the back of my mind.

If I do get in, is it possible to at some point during my service (weither that is one year, or maybe like 5 years into the service) to change my surname?

I know as a civilian, depending on province you can just go to your service center and pay a fee (in my province, its like $200) and you can legally change your name.. But my concern is that in the military, since you go by your surname more than anything else, if it would be a huge issue for everyone to know you as Private whatever, then suddenly become Private SomethingElse.. 

The reasons why I want to change my surname, is mostly personal which I wont get into, but ontop of that, Its a very very common name, along with being very french which leads everyone to say to me everywhere I go "You don't speak french?? really??" and I just want to change it to something different, such as my middle name. I have no intentions on changing it to something outlandish like "Seven" or something odd, It would be changed to a very natural sounding surname. 

Anyone know if there are any specific policies on this, or have heard of anyone already in service who has changed their surname at one point in their career??


----------



## MJP (8 Sep 2011)

NDC said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there are any specific policies on this, or have heard of anyone already in service who has changed their surname at one point in their career??



People in the forces get married all the time and change their surnames, it isn't a big deal.


----------



## CountDC (8 Sep 2011)

You will need to show some form of documentation that the name change was done and not just you saying my name now is xxxx.  Marriage certificates are the most common but I assume that is out in this case.  You could have it changed on your SIN Card - don't know if it is still applicable but that used to take a small fee and a declaration of assumed name I believe it was called.  Basically a form you complete stating that from now on you will use the new name instead of the old.  You may run into someone stating you can't do it - don't believe them.  I know from experience that it can be done as long as you have documentation showing that the government has accepted your new name.


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Sep 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> People in the forces get married all the time and change their surnames, it isn't a big deal.



On that note, could it ever be a big deal? I know of one lady that when married, her hyphenated name is now 15 letters, another new recruit has a hyphenated name of, I believe, 20 or 21 letters. That crams up his nametag to say the least! So could there be a limit if someone changes there name to a "Supercalifragi...." type name? Or even there given name? Are there cases of two-lined nametapes?

ME


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Sep 2011)

All you require is the official paperwork issued by the Registrar of the Province in wich the legal name change was made.  I have seen it done by a couple of members over my time when they were officially adopted by someone and decided they wanted to change thier name to that of the adoptive parent.


----------



## Pusser (8 Sep 2011)

NDC said:
			
		

> Its a very very common name, along with being very french which leads everyone to say to me everywhere I go "You don't speak french?? really??"



There are hundreds, if not thousands of CF members (and probably millions of Canadians in general) who do not speak or in anyway understand the languages that go with their surnames.  It's very common and nothing to get excited about.  Such is the legacy of a country built on immigration.  I've known several "LeBlancs" who don't speak a word of French and I even met a francophone "O'Brien" who only learned English after joining the CF.  If that's your biggest concern, then I wouldn't worry about it.

Funny story:  I once heard of a CF member with a French name.  Through some mistake (not sure if by accident or design), his pers file stated that his first official language was French.  However, he was actually anglophone and in fact, did not speak a word of French.  We only test people on their second languages.  When he did the English test (i.e. in his first language), he, needless to say, did very well.  The end result was that he received full points at the Merit Board for bilingualism.  Mind you, it also meant a number of postings to Quebec.  This happened back in the 60/70s and I don't think it would happen today because we pay much more attention to it now.

If you really want to change your name, it's no big deal.  All you have to do is submit the appropriate paperwork.  It won't affect anything important (e.g. pay) because everything is tracked by your service number (which won't change).  However, be prepared to deal with some confusion, which will quickly pass.


----------



## NDC (8 Sep 2011)

Thanks guys, that clears it up.

Pusser, its more than just that reason; its a more personal reason. But, the being mistaken for French thing is just a small pet peeve of mine added ontop of that. For example, since i live in a french location, every time I've been to the CFRC (about 6 times) and they recognized me from before by my name, they would speak to me in french first, until I had to remind them I am english only. Its understandable, but its something I'd prefer to change.


----------



## Newyork (2 Oct 2011)

So you mean to tell me, their gonna refer to me by my entire hyphenated last name. My last name is 14 letters.


----------



## medicineman (2 Oct 2011)

They will likely call you by "Alphabet" after about two days of trying to pronounce your name.

MM

Edited due to Dragon being a bit retarded still.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Oct 2011)

Newyork said:
			
		

> So you mean to tell me, their gonna refer to me by my entire hyphenated last name. My last name is 14 letters.



Is that your legal last name ?

If yes, then yes.

You will also be called a few other things, don't worry.


----------



## Zoomie (2 Oct 2011)

Huge difference between assuming a new last name (ie getting married) and legally changing your last name.  My wife assumed my last name - driver's license, passport, SIN, etc.  Legally changing your last name involves getting every single aspect of the old name deleted from the public record.


----------



## Newyork (2 Oct 2011)

Yes its my legal  last name. Its on my birth certificate... i was wondering about this also. Even in New york my teachers had trouble figuring out what my name was. As my last names could be first names also. I went through all of high school being called Charlie.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (2 Oct 2011)

Don't know if this has been brought up, but name changes also require changes to your Security Clearance (if required for your job) which can be an added PITA to the already complicated screening forms for Level II and higher.


----------



## Scott (2 Oct 2011)

I double dog dare you to change your name to Fuckyoumastercorproal.

My contribution to Sunday chatter


----------



## aesop081 (2 Oct 2011)

Newyork said:
			
		

> As my last names could be first names also.



Believe it or not, you are not the first person in that situation and you wont be the last. I have had students and subordinates in that boat, no big deal. You are making too much out of something that isn't an issue in any way.

We've been doing this "new recruit" thing for a long time ok ?


----------



## GAP (2 Oct 2011)

One of my sons has a hyphenated last name.....everybody at work just use the first part or casually,  his initials...


----------



## cn (2 Oct 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> I double dog dare you to change your name to Fuckyoumastercorproal.
> 
> My contribution to Sunday chatter



That's all fun and games until the individual is promoted to Mcpl Fuckyoumastercorporal.


----------



## Newyork (2 Oct 2011)

o.k.


----------



## Scott (2 Oct 2011)

ColdNorth said:
			
		

> That's all fun and games until the individual is promoted to Mcpl Fuckyoumastercorporal.



Dude, you have to think outside of the box. If I had met a M/Cpl with that name I'd be scared shitless of him!


----------



## cn (2 Oct 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> Dude, you have to think outside of the box. If I had met a M/Cpl with that name I'd be scared shitless of him!



Scared? Maybe...  But most likely I wouldn't be able to address him without a $hit eating grin ;D


----------



## FlyingDutchman (3 Oct 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> Dude, you have to think outside of the box. If I had met a M/Cpl with that name I'd be scared shitless of him!


The real problem would be if he sent you to talk to another M/Cpl and that M/Cpl asked who sent you.


----------

